# snow



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

So when will it melt?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where IS this snow ? Can't be in Alaska. That's not exactly one of our burning issues up here.


--Ron in AK


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Melted here in Nebraska! Jerry


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

That snow picture is in N.E. Nevada


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be worse:
www.wunderground.com/US/Region/US/2xSnowDepth.html

How do you stack up?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

You Shovel the snow ron?

Bryan


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bryan Smith on 02/17/2008 8:50 PM
You Shovel the snow ron?

Bryan
I have the driveway and parking way plowed as needed and shovel snow as well, including off the flatter roofs when required, but this is a low-precipitation area. The issue here is not snow accumulation, it is the length and severity of the winter. Mostly it is the cold we deal with here, which really doesn't go away until mid-April or later.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the driveway and parking way plowed as needed and shovel snow as well, including off the flatter roofs when required, but this is a low-precipitation area. The issue here is not snow accumulation, it is the length and severity of the winter. Mostly it is the cold we deal with here, which really doesn't go away until mid-April or later. 



By now Ron's cats have firmly expressed their views that this whole 'winter' thing has gone on long enough and have cat sized cases of 'cabin fever'...and likely, so do the adults....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 02/17/2008 11:46 PM
 
By now Ron's cats have firmly expressed their views that this whole 'winter' thing has gone on long enough and have cat sized cases of 'cabin fever'...and likely, so do the adults....
By now EVERYONE up here--man and beast alike--have cabin fever big-time. It IS nice that the sun is out so much longer now and actually produces some warmth at mid-day ! However, that ice is going to be around for awhile and the river is thick with it. It appears that most of the Klutina is frozen all the way to the river bed.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear you Ron. 

We are not quite in your league overall for cold but getting close at times. This year has been very mild (but still well below freezing) with uncharacteristically lots of snow. So much snow that the course is set for the snowiest winter since records have been kept here. 

Spring will come eventually ... the snow will finally melt and the river will break in early April as it always does ... the ground will thaw to a muddy mess by mid April ... and after some false starts, trains will be running by the beginning of May. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We've had a pretty mild winter, but more snow than in recent years.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

We've had several freeze/snow/thaw cycles this winter. More so than usual of late. Or at least it seems that way to me. Personally I like having some snow around as long as the roads and my driveway are clear. I especially like it better than the muddy season coming up! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't know where the plow is going to put the next snowfall.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

You got that right... !  
Gary


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

wow ! we didn't even have the slightest snowfall this winter. since november maybe less than 10 days were below freezing. i remember about 20 years ago we had -20 degrees (celsius) here and lots of snow. 




garyY, 

would you mind to swap ? nice house and nice environment.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 02/18/2008 11:10 PM
wow ! we didn't even have the slightest snowfall this winter. since november maybe less than 10 days were below freezing. i remember about 20 years ago we had -20 degrees (celsius) here and lots of snow. 




garyY, 

would you mind to swap ? nice house and nice environment.





Thanks Sandro...we are very fortunate.  My wife says we're living in a snow globe.  This winter has been long (since early November) but not too cold ..mostly above normal I'd say...and therefore the moisture gets picked up off the Great Lakes and dumps snow (almost daily snow squalls) on us and we're probably setting some records along with most of Ontario.  Sure looking forward to seeing some grass and our great summer!  

I've only been to Switzerland in the summer and don't know where you live but it must be a rarity for there to be no snow.  Incredibly gorgeous country....hmmm did you mention a swap...haha
Cheers
Gary


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

gary 

i live less than 20 miles away from zurich, less than 10 miles from zurich airport. and yes, there are lots of places with no snow. the town i live is 1400ft above sea level. we have other things here than mountains and chocolate ;-)


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I've got y'all beat.  This was taken on my mainline yesterday - the black thing is one of my GP9's.  The snow is about 5' deep at this point.








Cheers,
Matt Hutson
near Gunnison, CO


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

No way I'm going outside to play.......waaaaay to cold!!!

I have an inside loop if I need a fix!

Wal-Mart is setting out the summer stuff....won't be long now!!         Thats' how I tell winter is almost over...by Wal-Mart!

Gives a guy hope!

Bubba


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, you're mad.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's not ALL that deep.  Most of it  is only 3'. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Really What snow? Seems all of Western NY's Lake effect has been going to Canada this year? 



















We've barely got enough to even consider shovelling and get the snow blower out? Never mind./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif

Oh yeah, one of the boxes was "stuff" we bought a week ago at Disney World where and when it was almost 90 degrees fahrenheit each day. 

The other 7 boxes are the parts and pieces to our new period looking pavillion or rather fancy medieval tent.  Which we will use mostly in August when it also nice and toasty warm out with very few thoughts of snow!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Chas

EDIT GRRRR! Damn photo software still not functioning for me? What the heck?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mhutson on 02/20/2008 4:59 AM
I think I've got y'all beat.  This was taken on my mainline yesterday - the black thing is one of my GP9's.  The snow is about 5' deep at this point.








Cheers,
Matt Hutson
near Gunnison, CO
SOMEONE did some impressive digging to keep THAT railroad line going. Now THAT'S dedication !


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
Well, it's either shovel madly or forget about running trains for another two months. I've got freight to move! Besides, it's good exercise.  

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mhutson on 02/20/2008 11:49 AM
Ron, 
Well, it's either shovel madly or forget about running trains for another two months. I've got freight to move! Besides, it's good exercise. " /> 

Cheers, 
Matt
Like I said, that's _true dedication_. Meanwhile up here a warm spell sat on us long enough to melt much of what snow we had. Large portions of my elevated track are now free of snow in February. Amazing ! (From a low of minus 55 to a high of about plus 44 within a few days).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhhh Yes    Wall Mart putting out  Summer Stuff  Tells us  spring can only be two weeks away.  (  Quite more accurate than that Dumb old Gofer Dude.)


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Sears Craftsman G-guage snow removal device:  It works on light ice as well as snow.









BTW, there is an entire village under the snow at this location.

JimC.

Disclaimer:  Yes, I work part time for Sears Lawn and Garden Department.  I make no profit from any purchace of this item unless it is bought personally from me.  I have found this tool useful on icy rails.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be careful where you step. 

I'd probably trip over the village.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

In Sweden, they don't bother 'daylighting' their snow tunnels like you did!! 

Mark


----------

